# Tilapia



## Phoe2006 (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's an article I just read. What do y'all think?
http://www.realfarmacy.com/why-you-should-never-eat-tilapia/#xU3ICeQk6aFtPQLz.01


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 17, 2014)

This is why I don't eat tilapia... You think you are getting a healthy whitefish, but the reality is far from the truth.  I've been getting wild cod and flounder recently. Truly delicious cooked in some organic grass fed butter and borsari seasoning


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 17, 2014)

I can only eat the same white fish for so long then I have to switch it up anyway.  

Looks like it's time for some cod or flounder


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't eat farmed fish. They feed the fish shit. Most of the tilapia around here comes from Vietnam.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 17, 2014)

I heard the actually give farmed fish hormones to alter their sex to the sex that yields more meat.   Forget which one it is.  

I can't be be having any roids in my fish though.  Steronz bad.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2014)

These are safe right?.


----------



## Sully (Apr 17, 2014)

What is borsari seasoning, Ant?


----------



## Sully (Apr 18, 2014)

And that article really sux, cuz I just bought 8 pounds of tilapia last night.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, farm raised fish makes me nervous anymore... much better to get the wild caught fish. I'm having doubts about food mass production anyway. Its all about cheap food, not healthy food. I'm looking for ways to reduce inflammation in my body, not raising it.


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 29, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Don't eat farmed fish. They feed the fish shit. Most of the tilapia around here comes from Vietnam.



I found this out after buying farm raised salmon from Costco for months. The cost is much cheaper but now I know why.:action-smiley-041:


----------

